# Rebar Stakes



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I was going to pick up some 20ft sections of rebar from Menards yesterday, but the clerks didn't know if the rebar was weldable or not. I have access to a welder here at work and my boss is willing to weld up some rebar stakes, but I want to make sure I'm not wasting time and money by purchasing non weldable rebar. 
Is there a way to tell if rebar is weldable or not? Seems like I read somewhere that weldable rebar was stamped with a "W"? 

And if this rebar is not weldable, is there a way that I can use it for stakes without welding nuts and washers to them?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If a magnet will stick to it, it's weldable :16suspect


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

You can weld rebar, I' m a welder by trade and welded tons of rebar for trappers and my self.


----------



## Disturbed Sledneck (Nov 29, 2010)

We use them, they weld just fine. I have no idea why the Menards employee would have told you that you can't.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Pm sent

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Disturbed Sledneck said:


> We use them, they weld just fine. I have no idea why the Menards employee would have told you that you can't.


Just did a little browsing and I read something on a steel manufacturer website that for purposes of building code compliance for structural welding there are different grades of rebar. 

For trapping stakes.......probably not so crucial, except repeated pounding with a hammer and prying them out of the ground. Website said that the issue is the amount of carbon in the metal and could cause cracking if the right welding rods are not used. I'm no welder but it made a little sense.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you for the info. I just didn't want to go through the process of purchasing, cutting, and handing them over to be welded only to find out its the wrong stuff. 
Is the type of metal nut/washer important to ensure a solid weld? Sorry if these are some really dumb questions.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I was reading similar info this morning before posting here and thats what generated the question. Seems that a lot of it has to do with the settings on the welder, the type of welding rods used and the grade of rebar will determine the success of the weld. 

Here is one that I found interesting but did it ever generate quite the migraine by the time I finished reading it. 

http://precast.org/2011/04/hot-topic-welding-reinforcement/



dead short said:


> Just did a little browsing and I read something on a steel manufacturer website that for purposes of building code compliance for structural welding there are different grades of rebar.
> 
> For trapping stakes.......probably not so crucial, except repeated pounding with a hammer and prying them out of the ground. Website said that the issue is the amount of carbon in the metal and could cause cracking if the right welding rods are not used. I'm no welder but it made a little sense.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

If using galvanized nuts or washers ... throw them in vinager to eat off the zinc coating, prior to welding.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Mister ED said:


> If using galvanized nuts or washers ... throw them in vinager to eat off the zinc coating, prior to welding.


Really? That's handy to know, it can be tough to find larger washers without galvanizing.

Last year I used just straight up rebar, but always 2 stakes cross staked. Had no pullouts, but never really caught anything big either.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

For stakes, commercial rebar will be fine. Weld away. Another method of removing galvanizing (quickly) is to put the item in muriatic acid. Be careful with the stuff and rinse the item well with water when it's done.

John


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Weld the washers to the rebar just a hair below the tip of the stake. This way you are not pounding on the weld all the time. The end will "mushroom" out and give you a nice spot to hammer on after a while.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Make duckbill anchors instead... :evilsmile:


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Disturbed Sledneck said:


> We use them, they weld just fine. I have no idea why the Menards employee would have told you that you can't.


He was at DUMYARDS, wasn't he???


----------

